# Word of the Day: Didactic



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

*Didactic:* Intended to teach, particularly in having moral instruction as an ulterior motive.
"_a didactic novel that set out to expose social injustice_"

In the manner of a teacher, particularly so as to treat someone in a patronizing way.
"_slow-paced, didactic lecturing_"

*Kubrick, made the movie with both didactic and creative intentions*.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

I _wanted _to like a candidate who agrees with some of my views;
however, after my attempt to listen to her tedious manner of speaking on the subjects,

she was sounding so extremely didactic to me, that it made me feel less interested, and finding myself glad that I had not had her as a teacher for a college course, in anything that I would have been forced to sit through till she decided she was finished, .....
even though she seemed likely knowledgeable.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 10, 2020)

People don't like didactic movies, they go to the cinema to be entertained and don't want to be preached. 

@Aunt Marg It's a great choice.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

Matrix said:


> People don't like didactic movies, they go to the cinema to be entertained and don't want to be preached.
> 
> @Aunt Marg It's a great choice.


Love both your and Kaila's sentences, and thank you for the vote of support on my word selection, Matrix! 

After I posted it last night, I thought... I wonder if this word is too much, but after reading yours and Kaila's entries, I made the right choice.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Are you certain of that, Aunt Marg?  

Were some of my own recent forum posts, such as about broccoli and salt, or about growing potatoes, possibly too wordy and sounding didactic? Now I am starting to wonder. 

My intention was solely to be sharing interesting info, but maybe I could adjust myself?  I dont want to sound like that candidate I mentioned above.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Are you certain of that, Aunt Marg?
> 
> Were some of my own recent forum posts, such as about broccoli and salt, or about growing potatoes, possibly too wordy and sounding didactic? Now I am starting to wonder.
> 
> My intention was solely to be sharing interesting info, but maybe I could adjust myself?  I dont want to sound like that candidate I mentioned above.


Not a chance, Kaila! 

Advice and knowledge, where would be without the two.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 13, 2020)

My poor memory greatly affected my ability to learn from didactic texts, especially when dictated by dull teachers.


----------

